# What to do with Mascarpone



## lo2 (Aug 14, 2006)

I made Tiramisu here the other day. The Tiramisu got perfect (in my opinion). But here afterwards I have one cup of Maspcarpone left. I really do not know what do to with it. So therefore I would like to ask you if you have got any proposals what to do with the Mascarpone I have left?


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 14, 2006)

Take small croissants, split in half, spread both sides with mascarpone, spread with raspberry compote, shave dark Callibaut chocolate over it, put the top back on, put in 375 oven for about 5 minutes. Yum. Or stuffed French Toast.


----------



## RDG (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh my God....there are A LOT of recipes with mascarpone...What do you prefer? Sweet or salt? Now I'll give you some titles, you tell me what you prefer....
Appetizer with two cheeses
Saumon rolled
Fettuccine (pasta) with a mascarpone and shrimp cream
Risotto with green apple and lettuce
Tagliatelle with mascarpone and mushrooms
Turkey in puff pastry
A cup wit a mascarpone and chocolate cream
Mascarpone cream with grapes
Peer cups
Dates fileld with mascarpone and chocolate
Filled peaches

I've avoided the most complexe, and the out-of season recipes...


----------



## lo2 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am most interested in a desert.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 14, 2006)

*http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/search.php?searchid=292797*


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

Split two peaches in half.  Remove the stone.  Melt a bit of butter and brush it on the cut sides of the peaches.  Grill the peaches till aromatic and lightly browned.  While still warm, spoon a teaspoon of mascarpone into each peach half.  Drizzle with a bit of honey, sprinkle with orange zest and freshly grated nutmeg.

It's a wonderfully light dessert I think you'll enjoy.


----------



## ChefScotty (Aug 14, 2006)

I really like your idea Lorraine. I wouldn't use that crappy Canadian chocolate though  Seriously though, I think your idea would be awesome with some gianduja, which Scharffenderger have recently seen fit to put in my grocery store to tempt me out of another $10 of hard earned every time I pass it. Love that stuff.

Like the peach idea a lot too, although we're about a week away from ours being very good.


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 14, 2006)

Verablue, that grilled peach idea sounds fantastic!  To bad I can't find any decent peaches around here.  The only ones I've had are bitter.

I remember as a kid, going to the Peach Festival in Porter, OK, and picking peaches by the bushel out in the fields.  They were HUGE, bigger than a baseball, but not quite as big as a softball, and dead ripe.  I must have ate 2 or 3 right there in the fields, with hot peach juice squirting out from around my lips and dribbling down my face.  I have yet to get anything close to that.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 14, 2006)

cannoli

Please, RDG - what are peer cups?


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 14, 2006)

VeraBlue, that sounds fabulous!  Thanks!


----------



## ChefScotty (Aug 14, 2006)

So this is messed up.   I just loaded the dishwasher at home to unearth a bag of peaches G must have brought in with her this morning.    Then find she polished off my mascarpone at the weekend apparently.  From awesome to ****** in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Verablue, that grilled peach idea sounds fantastic!  To bad I can't find any decent peaches around here.  The only ones I've had are bitter.
> 
> I remember as a kid, going to the Peach Festival in Porter, OK, and picking peaches by the bushel out in the fields.  They were HUGE, bigger than a baseball, but not quite as big as a softball, and dead ripe.  I must have ate 2 or 3 right there in the fields, with hot peach juice squirting out from around my lips and dribbling down my face.  I have yet to get anything close to that.



Allen, I've been mourning the flavour of great fruit for years now, as well.  One of the good things about this particular method of serving peaches is that it's forgiving to a less than perfectly ripe peach.   Give it a try!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't know what the markets by you have, but around here ripe figs are still available.  A classic Italian way to serve Mascarpone is with halved fresh ripe figs - sometimes drizzled with honey.  Definitely one of my favorite fig desserts.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 14, 2006)

Mine, too, Breezy.  Figs I can get ripe, but peaches, necatarines and plums are a thing of the past, it would seem.

You know what else is good in figs or peaches?  Ricotta cheese, and then crumble amaretti cookies on top.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 14, 2006)

Figs. Mark an "X" on top, halfway down. Prise open the fig. Add dollops of mascarpone. Drizzle with warmed honey and cognac. 
Oohh! What a way to get tipsy!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 15, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Split two peaches in half.  Remove the stone.  Melt a bit of butter and brush it on the cut sides of the peaches.  Grill the peaches till aromatic and lightly browned.  While still warm, spoon a teaspoon of mascarpone into each peach half.  Drizzle with a bit of honey, sprinkle with orange zest and freshly grated nutmeg.
> 
> It's a wonderfully light dessert I think you'll enjoy.



You beat me to it!!!!  lol  That's exactly what I was going to suggest - DANG they were good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RDG (Aug 16, 2006)

12 servings
6 big peers- sugar g 300 - mascarpone g 250 - 3 yolks - cinnamon - 12 soft savoiardi (big, soft biscuits) - gianduia cream – toasted hazelnuts - cacao - Maraschino - Grappa. 

Cook peeled peers  for 5 minutes in a hot syrup made with half liter water, 200 gr sugar and just a bit of cinnamon : In the meantime, cook the leftover sugar, wet with a half water spoon, till to 110°, then pour it on yolks, whipping them with mascarpone, getting a very soft cream.  Drain the glazed peers from syrup, and cut them in big-medium pieces . Wet biscuits with a mixture of maraschino ( a sweet cherry liquor), water and Grappa. 
In every cup, put peers enough, and one bisquit. Cover with mascarpone cream, decorate with Gianduia cream, some toasted hazelnuts and some cacao powder. Put in fridge.


----------



## RDG (Aug 16, 2006)

*Cup with mascarpone and chocolate*
*12 servings*
mascarpone g 750 – icing sugar g 130 - meringues g 100 – fondant chocolate g 60 – coffee liquor g 150 - 16 soft savoiardi –lingue di gatto (little dry bisquits, covered with chocolate) - expresso 

Mix mascarpone with sugar, grated chocolate, 3 coffe little cups and 50 gr of coffee liquor. Wet savoiardi with the leftover coffee liquor, ¼ lt water andf a cup of expresso. Fill a big cup with mascarpone cream, mixed with soaked savoiardi and crumble meringues. Decorate with meringues and chocolate bisquits. Two hours in fridge before serving.


----------



## lulu (Aug 16, 2006)

In case you change your mind and fancy something savoury but indulgent, my husband makes amazing pizza and my favourite is when he does just a simple herby fresh tomato topping and then, as it comes out of the oven, puts dollops of mascarpone on the top....when you bite into that creamyness its heavenly against the freshness of the tomato and a real textural contrast to the tomato and the pizza base.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Aug 16, 2006)

RDG, your recipes look ace. But I'm somewhat taken aback at six big peers. Don't take it amiss - I live in Spain and make mistakes in Spanish all the time - but do you mean six big pears?


----------



## RDG (Aug 17, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> RDG, your recipes look ace. But I'm somewhat taken aback at six big *peers*. Don't take it amiss - I live in Spain and make mistakes in Spanish all the time - but do you mean six big pears?


 You are right, absolutely right, sorry....
Pears, not peers....You are kind, but don't worry, and correct me every time it is necessary....when I write, I'm often confused with the difference between english ortography and italian pronounce. Is this the only thing I've missed?


----------



## Snoop Puss (Aug 17, 2006)

RDG, I love reading your posts just the way they are. I only asked about this one just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 17, 2006)

I was a little concerned at the idea of choosing six members of the House of Lords to make this dish....


----------



## lulu (Aug 17, 2006)

I had picked my six peers already, I'll do it the way you first wrote it RDG.  Ishbel, surely you can think of six you would like rid of?  LOL


----------



## RDG (Aug 17, 2006)

oh no....Lords are too bitter.....


----------



## Snoop Puss (Aug 17, 2006)

And some of them are too rich!


----------

